# loader does not mount my partions



## PeterLittmann (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello,

I just installed FreeBSD 8.1 from the livefs-CD to my SATA-harddrive (sda3 on linux). After configuring my grub2 grub.cfg (by editing the scripts in /etc/grub.d and update-grub) with the following content:


```
menuentry "FreeBSD 8.1 test1" {
    insmod bsd,ufs2
    set root='(hd0,3,a)'
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
    	}

menuentry "FreeBSD 8.1 test2" {
    insmod bsd,ufs2
    set root='(hd0,3)'
	chainloader +1
	}
```

I am in both cases only able to start the boot strap loader but nothing further.
It comments that there is no drive 0x80 and therefore it will use drive0.
I used show to see the variables and it writes something with drive0s3a but when I do lsdev it does not list any device.

Where can be the mistake, how to solve this problem?

bye

Peter


----------



## ahavatar (Sep 11, 2010)

PeterLittmann said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just installed FreeBSD 8.1 from the livefs-CD to my SATA-harddrive (sda3 on linux). After configuring my grub2 grub.cfg (by editing the scripts in /etc/grub.d and update-grub) with the following content:
> 
> ...



I would try


```
menuentry "FreeBSD 8.1 test2" {
    insmod bsd,ufs2
    set root='(hd0,3,a)'
	chainloader +1
	}
```

you forgot "a" in (hd0,3,a)


----------



## PeterLittmann (Sep 11, 2010)

*Solution found*

The solution is:


```
menuentry "FreeBSD (or GNU/kFreeBSD), direct boot" {
	set root=(hd0,3,a)
	kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
	kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints
	kfreebsd_module /boot/splash.bmp type=splash_image_data
	set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:ad4s3a
}
```

In this way kfreebsd will be informed where the root-device is and can mount it.

Thanks

Peter


----------

